# Fischerprüfung Hamburg



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alle Infos zur Prüfung etc. in Hamburg einstellen.
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Nützliche Links:

http://www.asvhh.de/sportf.htm

http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/verband/pruefung.html


----------



## angelnarr

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Danke für diesen Thread. Habe mich heute zum Lehrgang angemeldet. Der Kurs + Prüfung kostet 70 Euro. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das man auch die Prüfung machen kann ohne Lehrgang ( ich glaube der Preis war dann 30 Euro). Habe aber keinen Angelverein gefunden der das anbietet bzw. darauf hinweist. Beim Kursbeginn bekommt man wohl noch ein Buch, das man sich für 7 Euro kaufen sollte. 
Ach so, vielleicht für einige wichtig: Ich wohne im "Speckgürtel" von HH in Schleswig-Holstein, trotzdem kann ich ohne weiteres meine Prüfung in HH machen. 
Mein erster Kontakt mit dem Angelverein Bergedorf-West war übrigens sehr nett und ich freue mich auf dem 3.11, da beginnt dann mein Kurs.

Gruß
Harry
P.S. suche noch nach Links für die Prüfung, werde sie dann posten.


----------



## angelnarr

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Schon habe ich den ersten Link gefunden: http://www.fischerpruefung.de/
Der gilt zwar für die wohl schwerste Prüfung: Bayern.
Aber da gibt es alte Prüfungen mit Auswertung. Um mal reinzuschnubbern  bestimmt nich schlecht.
Gruß
Harry


----------



## schrauber78

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*



angelnarr schrieb:


> Schon habe ich den ersten Link gefunden: http://www.fischerpruefung.de/
> Der gilt zwar für die wohl schwerste Prüfung: Bayern.
> Aber da gibt es alte Prüfungen mit Auswertung. Um mal reinzuschnubbern bestimmt nich schlecht.
> Gruß
> Harry


 
die seite ist echt empfehlenswert. ich hab mal die prüfung von 2005 gemacht und mit 52 von 60 punkten glatt bestanden :m , obwohl ich nicht gelernt hatte...

btw. 2h für die prüfung ist aber ganzschön lange...


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*



angelnarr schrieb:


> Schon habe ich den ersten Link gefunden: http://www.fischerpruefung.de/
> Der gilt zwar für die wohl schwerste Prüfung: Bayern.
> Aber da gibt es alte Prüfungen mit Auswertung. Um mal reinzuschnubbern  bestimmt nich schlecht.
> Gruß
> Harry



Beste Dank, habe den Link in die bayrische Linksammlung aufgenommen. #6#6#6


----------



## schwedenklausi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Hier mal vom Bereich Weser-Ems http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/verband/pruefung.html
schwedenklausi


----------



## angelnarr

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Habe hier noch einen Link gefunden der nicht unbedingt zur Fischerprüfung direkt gehört, aber  hier steht Einiges was man sicher bei der Prüfung wissen sollte.
Gruß
Harry
http://www.angeln-alex.de/html/angeltechniken.html


----------



## angelnarr

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Moin,
weis eigentlich jemand was uns bei der praktischen Prüfung erwartet?
Gruß
Harry


----------



## Checco

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Wieso ist die Prüfung in Bayern die Schwerste.
Die beantworten in der Prüfung doch auch nur 60 Fragen und ne praktische Prüfung gibts dort glaube ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Hallo Checco,

wo und warum es ggf. irgendwo leichter oder schwerer sein soll, werden wir hier (im Rahmen des speziell für Hamburg eingerichteten Informationsthreads) nicht klären können. Ich hoffe Du und alle anderen, die sich das jetzt auch fragen sollten, habt dafür Verständnis! 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Checco

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Sicher habe ich dafür Verständnis, komm ja schließlich vom Niederrhein.|supergri
#h


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Vielleicht von Nutzen:

mein Verein: http://www.aig-hamburg.de/

bietet Kurse und Prüfung im Vereinsheim an.


----------



## raubangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*



angelnarr schrieb:


> .....
> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das man auch die Prüfung machen kann ohne Lehrgang ( ich glaube der Preis war dann 30 Euro). Habe aber keinen Angelverein gefunden der das anbietet bzw. darauf hinweist.
> .....



Schau mal bei http://www.anglerfreunde-nord.de unter "Lehrgänge".
Da steht, dass alle Vereine im ASV HH das anbieten.


----------



## angelnarr

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*



raubangler schrieb:


> Schau mal bei http://www.anglerfreunde-nord.de unter "Lehrgänge".
> Da steht, dass alle Vereine im ASV HH das anbieten.


Der Verein ist mir bekannt. Wenn ich den Angelschein habe, will ich da auch eintreten. 
Dieser Verein bildet selber aber nicht aus. 
Auf den HP´s ausbildender Vereine habe ich keinen Hinweis gefunden, dass man nur die Prüfung ohne Lehrgang machen kann. Immer standen da auch 70 Euro als Gebühren.
Was soll´s ich würde sowieso den Kurs machen. 

Gruß
Harry


----------



## angelnarr

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Hallo ,
am WE hatte ich meine ersten beiden Kurse. Gesetzeskunde und Natur-und Umweltschutz. Also ich muß sagen, ich habe mir das alles schlimmer vorgestellt. Es geht doch alles recht locker von statten. 
Und nun kommen die bestimmt interessanteren Themen:
Gerätekunde, Fischkunde, spez. Fischkunde und Gewässerkunde.
Also ich freu mich schon auf das nächste WE.

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Moench

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

An welchen Wochentagen hattest du denn? Muss mich erst noch erkundigen wie das bei uns ist, hoffe doch am Wochenende #c


----------



## angelnarr

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*



Moench schrieb:


> An welchen Wochentagen hattest du denn? Muss mich erst noch erkundigen wie das bei uns ist, hoffe doch am Wochenende #c


 
Ich habe immer Samstag und Sonntag, wie bei den meisten Vereinen.
Gruß
Harry


----------



## SlCity

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Hallo zusammen,

habe da einmal eine frage.

Ich habe im Jahr 2001 in Hamburg meine Sportfischerei Prüfung gemacht und auch gleich danach meine Anglererlaubniskarte im zuständigen Ortsamt beantragt. 

Nun ist aber das problem das ich weder noch die Urkunde zur bestandenen Prüfung habe und auch der Ausweis weg ist.

Gibt es da irgendeine möglichkeit sich an jemanden zu wenden um die Urkunde neu zu beantragen oder muss der Schein nochmal neu gemacht werden??

Danke euch schonmal im vorraus.

Gruß


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

@ SLCity gucke mal bei ASVHH.de in der Rubrik Formulare/Gesetze. 
Dort ist es beschrieben wie vor zu gehen ist  |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

schau mal bei fvmg.de rein


----------



## SlCity

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

@detlefb

an den ASVHH.de habe ich mich gestern gewand aber da wurde mir gesagt das ich meine Prüfung laut deren unterlagen nicht bestanden habe???? 

Muss ich mal weiterschauen was ich jetzt noch machen kann gemacht habe ich sie ja

Gruß


----------



## Rakete_Honnisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Hallo,

kleine Info aus BW:
Da ich vor kurzem meine Fischerprüfung gemacht habe, sind diese Infos ganz frisch ;-)
Es wurde beim Kapitel Gesetzeskunde was ähnliches angesprochen...

Also: beim erfolgreichem Bestehen der Fischerprüfung erhält man eine Urkunde.
Diese Urkunde sollte man sich SOFORT kopieren und dann das Original wegschliessen...(etwas überspitzt dargestellt...)
"ES GIBT KEINE MÖGLICHKEIT DIESE URKUNDE WIEDER ZU BESCHAFFEN, AUSSSER DIE PRÜFUNG ERNEUT ABZULEGEN" O-Ton: Ausbilder (Gesetzeskunde)

Sollte man seine Urkunde verlieren, kann man nur hoffen, dass die nötigen Unterlagen über die bestandene Prüfung noch "irgendwo" vorliegen. Man kann sich dann eine Kopie erstellen lassen und hoffen, dass man mit dieser Kopie wieder einen Fischereischein bekommt...

Sollten die Unterlagen weg sein oder korrupt...wie auch immer das gehen mag...hat man Pech...und darf die Prüfung nochmals machen...

Ohne Gewähr: Infos wie gesagt zwar direkt von Gesetzeskundler...aber man weiss ja nie

Gruß und viel Glück
Paddy


----------



## Kistenmann

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Habe auch ganz frisch den Schein in HH gemacht und kann die aussage von Rakete bestätigen. So hat man mir das auch gesagt.


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

frage dochmal auf dem Ortsamt/Bezirksamt nach wo du deinen Schein bekommen hast nach.
Wir leben hier doch in Deutschland, da wird ALLES kopiert, gelocht und abgeheftet.
Vielleicht ist dort was zu finden.


----------



## Kistenmann

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*



detlefb schrieb:


> Wir leben hier doch in Deutschland, da wird ALLES kopiert, gelocht und abgeheftet.


Als ich meinen Schein am Montag in Bramfeld geholt habe musste ich feststellen,d ass man da wenig ordentlich vorgeht:
In einen losen Hefter wurde die nächste freie Nummer handschriftlich eingetragen und schon hatte ich meinen Schein, nach erfolgtem Ausdruck, in der Hand... Sah mir eher nach Loseblattsammlung aus |uhoh:


----------



## SlCity

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in Hamburg auf dem Ortsamt angerufen. Da liegen nur unterlagen ab dem 01.01.2002. Pech für mich da meine Prüfung im November 2001 abgelegt wurde.

Habe dann nochmal versucht jeden Verband in Hamburg anzurufen und siehe da Es gibt mich doch mit einer bestandenen Prüfung in ihren Unterlagen.

Habe jetzt auch gleich nochmal nachgefragt wie das funktioniert.

Jeder der in Hamburg eine Sportfischerprüfung über den Angelsport Verband Hamburg e.V macht bekommt in der regel eine Ersatzbescheinigung gegen eine gebühr von  15 Briefmarken a 1.45€ =21,75€ ausgefertigt mit der er problemlos einen neuen Fischereischein in fast allen Bundesländern beantragen kann.

Gruß


----------



## angelnarr

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab sie, diese nette Urkunde:vik:.
Ganz frisch das Teil, erst 1 std. alt.|supergri
War echt ne lockere Prüfung. Ich kann den Angelverein Bergedorf-West nur empfehlen.
Also ihr Fischlein kommt zu Papi ........


----------



## Kistenmann

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*



angelnarr schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich hab sie, diese nette Urkunde:vik:


Dann mal Glückwunsch |wavey:


----------



## Daniel-HH

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Moin moin,

Ich habe mich gestern endlich mal für die Fischereiprüfung angemeldet. Habe ich schon sehr lange vor gehabt, aber es nie umgesetzt. Jetzt hat mich meine Freundin dazu "gezwungen" 

Der Kurs besteht aus 6 Theorietagen, einer praktischen Unterweisung und der Prüfung. Das ganze wird in 17 Tagen durchgezogen.

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu der Prüfung. Der Theoretische Teil besteht ja (soweit ich das rauslesen konnte) aus 60 Fragen, von denen mindestens 45 richtig sein müssen.
Meine Frage: Wie läuft die praktische Prüfung in Hamburg ab? Mal lese ich von Bundesländern in denen man verschiedene Würfe präsentieren muss, bei anderen muss man Fische erkennen und Angelausrüstungen richtig zusammenstellen.
Wie ist es denn bei uns in der schönsten Stadt der Welt? 

MfG Daniel


----------



## Stefan6

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

http://www.asvhh.de/sportf.htm


----------



## wowka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Halle Leute, ich wollte mal Nachfragen, wie es in Hamburg mit der Fischerprüfung aussieht, ist ein Vorbereitungslehrgang Pflicht oder nicht? Bei uns in NRW ist keiner Pflicht, hab mich auf meine Prüfung selbst vorbereitet und bestanden. Danke für eure Antworten im Voraus.


----------



## Kistenmann

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*



wowka schrieb:


> Halle Leute, ich wollte mal Nachfragen, wie es in Hamburg mit der Fischerprüfung aussieht, ist ein Vorbereitungslehrgang Pflicht oder nicht? Bei uns in NRW ist keiner Pflicht, hab mich auf meine Prüfung selbst vorbereitet und bestanden. Danke für eure Antworten im Voraus.


Hallo wowka!
Ein Vorbereitungslehrgang ist keine Pflicht, wird aber immer gerne gesehen, macht Spaß und bereitet letztlich optimal auf die Prüfung vor #6


----------



## Gladiator

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

habe damals meinen schein beim angelverein hamburger polizeibeamten gemacht das war in billstedt ging ca. 4 wochen und hat 100 DM gekostet. 
der kurs ging im april los


----------



## Rockabilly

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Moin, moin,

da demnächst mein Fischerlehrgang hier in Hamburg startet,
habe ich dies bezüglich mal ne Frage:
Der Theoretische Teil besteht aus 60 Fragen, von denen mindestens 45 richtig sein müssen!
Meine Frage: Wie läuft die praktische Prüfung in Hamburg ab? Mal lese ich von Bundesländern in denen man verschiedene Würfe präsentieren muss, bei anderen muss man Fische erkennen und Angelausrüstungen richtig zusammenstellen.
Wie ist es denn hier in Hamburg...?

Danke und Gruß

Rockabilly


----------



## Kistenmann

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Wenn ich mich recht dran erinnere ist eine praktische Prüfung nicht erforderlich. Diese wird allenfalls für die sog. "Spinnerprüfung" (geiles Wort) benötigt und besteht aus diversen Würfen.


----------



## Rockabilly

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muß man in Hamburg bei der "Praktischen Prüfung" also keine Fischarten benennen bzw. Ruten zusammen stellen!?
Sondern auf eine Zielscheibe werfen!!!


----------



## Rockabilly

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Wieviele Punkte muß man denn erreichen um die Spinnfischerprüfung zu bestehen?
Und was ist wenn man diese nicht besteht, kann man diese eventuell wiederholen?


----------



## Rockabilly

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Kann keiner mehr Infos geben...?:c


----------



## Kistenmann

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Also noch mal ganz deutlich: 
Es gibt zum Bestehen des Fischereischeins nur eine theoretische Prüfung. Die Vorbereitung darauf erfolgt mit einem Buch, wo die Fragen und Antworten enthalten sind. Ist also auswendig lernen. Dazu hilft dann immer der Vorbereitungslehrgang bei einem durchführenden Verein, der allerdings keine Pflicht ist, aber viele Tipps beinhaltet.

Wenn man darüber hinaus noch die "Spinnerprüfung" machen möchte, welche aber eigentlich kein Mensch braucht, wirft man aus unterschiedlichen Positionen (Entfernung und Stellung zum Ziel) auf einen Ringkreis und muß eine gewisse Punktzahl erreichen (ich meine es sind 45 von 90, weiß es aber nicht genau). Das ist aber zu erreichen, wenn man mit dem Castingblei vorher ein wenig übt. Haben wir übrigens im Vorbereitungskurs auch gemacht.
Ich habe die "Spinnerprüfung" auch gemacht, bisher aber nicht gebraucht. Ist für mich nur nice to have #h


----------



## ueber

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Dazu hilft dann immer der Vorbereitungslehrgang bei einem durchführenden Verein, der allerdings keine Pflicht ist, aber viele Tipps beinhaltet.


Ach echt? Wusste ich gar nicht...
Die theoretischen Prüfungen finden ja i.d.R. beim Verein statt,
wenn man nun den Lehrgang aus lässt, macht man die Prüfung Trotzdem beim Verein?
Und wird es dadurch günstiger?
Kann ein Verein einem diese Methode verweigern?

Wäre ne super Idee für meine Freundin, die es nicht einsieht 75€ für einen Fischereischein auszugeben.


----------



## Kistenmann

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*



ueber schrieb:


> Ach echt? Wusste ich gar nicht...
> Die theoretischen Prüfungen finden ja i.d.R. beim Verein statt,
> wenn man nun den Lehrgang aus lässt, macht man die Prüfung Trotzdem beim Verein?


Das würde ich wohl sagen. Wo denn sonst?? |bla:


ueber schrieb:


> Und wird es dadurch günstiger?


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


ueber schrieb:


> Kann ein Verein einem diese Methode verweigern?


Das weiß ich nicht. Aber es ist ja nun mal so, dass man bei dem Verein zu Gast ist, solange man die Prüfung dort macht und entsprechend sollte man sich den Regularien gegenüber verhalten. Man kann ja mal nett fragen und wird bestimmt ne Antwort erhalten. Deswegen einen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen halte ich für albern.



ueber schrieb:


> Wäre ne super Idee für meine Freundin, die es nicht einsieht 75€ für einen Fischereischein auszugeben.


Dann sollte sie das Fischen lieber gleich sein lassen. Das Tackle kostet ja nun mal auch ne Menge Kohle und wenn einem da schon 75€ zu viel für einen Vorbereitungslehrgang incl. Prüfung sind....... Vielleicht will sie dann auch keinen Jahresfischereischein, weil der kostet pro Jahr auch nochmal 5€ #h
Meine altbekannte Meinung dazu ist: Vorbereitungslehrgang mitmachen, weil einem da viele Informationen nebenher gegeben werden, man sitzt mit zukünftigen AngelkameradInnen zusammen und kann sich obendrein noch nett austauschen. Dann ist die Prüfung auch ein Klacks :m


----------



## lakoehn

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Angelvereine in HH die ausbilden dürfen.

https://maps.google.de/maps/ms?msid...093689&spn=0.244737,0.98465&z=10&source=embed


----------



## Nekodas

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Habe auch erfolgreich die Prüfung bestanden.Während des Lehrgangs wurde uns mitgeteilt,dass es in anderen Bundesländern Probleme geben kann,wenn man nicht an einem Vorbeteitungslehrgang teilnimmt,da auf der Urkunde dann der Zusatz fehlt am Vorbereitungskurs teilgenommen.


----------



## MatzeHH

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Weiß jemand wo ich in nächster Zeit am besten noch im April oder Mai an einem Lehrgang in und in der nähe von Hamburg anfangen kann bzw. wann welche wo stattfinden?


----------



## phreak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Der frühste Termin ist glaube ich ab Juni!
Schau mal hier: http://www.fischereischein.com/fischereilehrgaenge.htm

Gruß
P


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Hier kannst Du alle Thermine sehen!!!!
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/fischerlehrgaenge-angelpruefungen.html

etwas runter skrollen dort findes Du die Bezirke.


----------



## tombott1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

In Ahrensburg(Angelschule-Nord) gibt es auch keine Praktischeprüfung.:vik:|laola:


----------



## muelleme

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Liebe Angler/innen,
gibt es die Möglichkeit in HH nur die Prüfung zu machen zum Angelschein? Oder ist der Lehrgang Pflicht?

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Garrett P.I.

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Heute bestanden :vik: und zur Feier des Tages auch gleich mal mein erster Beitrag :g


----------



## gadged

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Hier unser Verein macht noch im Frühjahr zwei  Kurse:

http://asv-overhaken.de/index.php?option=com_matukio&view=eventlist&Itemid=130

Zwei Wochenenden und dann zur Prüfung !


----------



## Pascal.spr

*AW: Fischerprüfung Hamburg*

Morgen Abend theoretische Prüfung.... :0


----------



## rolfmoeller

Hier mal etwas aktuelles:

www.asvhh.de/angelpruefung/die-angelpruefung/


----------

